
How I found the home address of the culprit who put a RaspberryPi in our Network - geek_at
https://blog.haschek.at/2019/the-curious-case-of-the-RasPi-in-our-network.html
======
greenyoda
Original discussion from 11 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18919129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18919129)

------
dastx
I remember when this happened. I'm curious what happened since.

~~~
geek_at
not much I'm afraid. Or they didn't tell me. Company doesn't want to pull
attention to it so they are hushing it up

